# Rigs for pompano!



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

WHAT ARE THE BEST RIG SET UPS FOR POMPANO? Pictures would be great if you have them! floaters vs no floaters (florescent cork attached to hook line). Color of hooks gold vs silver vs darker hooks. Appreciate any advise heading out this weekend to fish the beach! Anybody have any reasonably priced surf rods they are willing to sell?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

This dude's rig is as about as easy as it gets. Add beads. floats if you want. For hooks, I prefer light wire mutu hooks. I usually thread the line through the hook and then make my loop. This way, I use any size hook I want. Sometime I'll have a trace below a dropper loop to change things up. You can use a surgeons knot or a davy knot to add the trace to your leader. 

Utilize the outstanding pomp info posted in the forum. There is a wealth of knowledge here. Bottom line though, catching pomps ain't rocket science.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

If you want a true master at pompano fishing and a plethora of knowledge go to this guys channel: 311pope on youtube

He is in the mits of re-adding all of his videos due to ACDC hitting him with copyright issues for songs he would play in the background, but this guy is a beast

He commercial fishes for a living when pomp season comes around and he kills them

He shows you everything that you need for a whole day on the beach without leaving or ever having to stop and catch more bait


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Blazerz65 said:


> If you want a true master at pompano fishing and a plethora of knowledge go to this guys channel: 311pope on youtube
> 
> He is in the mits of re-adding all of his videos due to ACDC hitting him with copyright issues for songs he would play in the background, but this guy is a beast
> 
> ...


311Pope has some great videos. 

The pomps are here. You can see the Dolphins working the holes and chasing pomps. All the piers are catching pomps. Just need to wet a line and go get some.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Amen


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes sir!!! A true guru..


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

agreed ..i have posted a 311pope video on another thread..he has tons of good info


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

we should have a mod. post some of his videos as sticky


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

cajun creationz said:


> we should have a mod. post some of his videos as sticky


Good idea ....


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pomps are here for sure ..been catching them on jigs all week in navarre...got some on ice right now im about to do some goodness to ...not sure how yet ..gonna try some new stuff..maybe a sauteed scampi style or something


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

cajun creationz said:


> pomps are here for sure ..been catching them on jigs all week in navarre...got some on ice right now im about to do some goodness to ...not sure how yet ..gonna try some new stuff..maybe a sauteed scampi style or something


Good deal ... work has been getting in the way of my pomp fishing. Just bought a Calcutta 51 from a guy on the forum. I need to break it in w/a pomp.

Have you been jigging off the pier or the beach??


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

the pier..havent been on the beach in a week and a half probably


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I spoke with a man on JB this morning. he got a limit on wednsday, was about to get another one today. I checked out what he was doing different than me. I need to downsize ,line, beads/floats,hooks. and stop overcasting,they aren't that far out right now. little things can make a big difference.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

they are hanging on the bar right now in navarre


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have family right now staying on miramar beach in destin. they go walking every morning and see about 3 or 4 "fins" out thier


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

cajun creationz said:


> pomps are here for sure ..been catching them on jigs all week in navarre...got some on ice right now im about to do some goodness to ...not sure how yet ..gonna try some new stuff..maybe a sauteed scampi style or something


 I fillet them and cook them skin side down on the grill. Butter, garlic powder, and a just little seasoned-salt. It's heaven!


----------

